

History of Boston VC's and the web (Cartoon) - theremora
http://www.itulip.com/images/bosotnvcsdates.jpg
seen on Scott Kirshners blog
======
bharath
Boston based VC's turning down all those deals comes as news to me. The laser
sharp focus on monetization vs. utility is quite possibly the difference
between a HBS type and a stanford type.

------
mattmaroon
Exactly why almost every YC startup from the Boston batch that doesn't die
immediately after ends up in the valley.

------
nickb
A bit too harsh but they got the gist of right :). Boston VCs are just way too
risk averse. They prefer later, less risky, more conservative, stages.

~~~
nanijoe
They might as well buy mutual funds and call it a day.

